# Running costs - R34 GTR?



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this has been covered before, i did have a quick search but couldnt see anything that answered my questions exactly...

Ok, so im looking at buying an R34 GTR when i turn 25 (12months time). I dont earn a massive wage but seeing as im still living at home i would love to own my 'realistic' dream car whilst i still can! The thing i'm slightly concerned about is running costs, everyone has said how much it costs to maintain a gtr of any marque.

The car would be used as a weekend toy and very few miles would go on it, 5k a year maybe... 

Anyway, with an R34, seeing as its going to be only around 10years old, i guess i would expect it to be fairly reliable? What running costs would i expect to encounter? do things need rebuilding every so often? gearbox etc? how reliable is the rb26 if left standard and maintained properly? 

Any costs etc would be really helpful!

Things like petrol, tyres, servicing etc doesnt worry me but i would be interested to know what services cost from somewhere like middlehurst or abbey?

Cheers
J


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Jay_GTR said:


> i did have a quick search


Try a long search, it's been done loads of times mate.

150 miles to a tank if you like the loud pedal. At 25 insurance will probably be through the roof.


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

insurance isn't an issue.

What's the size of the fuel tank? or cost to fill up? but tbh petrol isn't a problem.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I would suggest reading up on the 34 mate before you buy one ,no disrespect intended but you dont seem to know anything about it .


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

thats why im asking ....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

petrol,around £70 to fill a tank at the moment i reckon atleast,not own'd an R34 but had R33's
get around 200/250mile's if you drive carefully and the car is mapped right
reliability wise,same as any car,but keep a very keen eye out for rust,there's been several topic's around here,gearbox's have slight crunch into 3rd and 4th i think it is
you'd want something with service history,preferably from someone here or a tuner as then you know 99.9% chance it's been looked after right
RB26 is quite relible if maintained,our one had no issue's engine wise in over 2 year's of ownership,again look for service history etc
when i'm going to view car's,i'm only going to seriously consider the car after i do a compression check,to check the internal's,big end's can go and cost at least £2000 upwards to repair by someone
always good to have a thousand or so in the bank to fix things if they go wrong,if you can do DIY service item's etc,you'll save a chunk of money,but no stamp come resale time,

hope that helps


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for your help buddy, is the gearbox issue you listed above on the 34 or 33?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you going to use this as a daily driver?

agree with stealth, just do a search loads of posts done before

its really not the type of car you want to be putting 20,000 miles a year on.

seems like you dont really have the finances to run it and keep it in good working order


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

lol ... as stated.

this is a weekend toy, a few thousand miles a year.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Read up on the forum ,there are years worth of GTR related posts on here ,then check out the things you need to look out for when buying one ,seems like you have 12 months head start anyway.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

where does it say he doesn't have the finance's to run/maintain it in his posts ??

the R34's got a much shorter gear "throw" into each gear from what i've heard,never drove one so can't say much,but do know a few R34's owner's who'd crunch when changing gear's at speed


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay_GTR said:


> lol ... as stated.
> 
> this is a weekend toy, a few thousand miles a year.


not saying "i told you so" but i was 22 when i had my first GT-R and used it as a daily driver, it almost bled me dry

i now have the 34GTR and use it some days during the week but easily do 150 miles on a weekend in it.

Things which you will not have budgeted for, tyres £600, Oil changes, Transmission Oils, timing belts, etc.

Fuel easily £400 a month easily, 


you will spend £800 not a problem on the GT-R within a month even as a weekend "toy" thast before anything goes wrong

yourl also need around £24k minimum for a good one too.

to be honest, just leave it as a dream.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> where does it say he doesn't have the finance's to run/maintain it in his posts ??
> 
> the R34's got a much shorter gear "throw" into each gear from what i've heard,never drove one so can't say much,but do know a few R34's owner's who'd crunch when changing gear's at speed


first post, "i dont earn a massive wage"

his 24


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

800 a month? how an earth did u get to that figure....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Jay_GTR said:


> 800 a month? how an earth did u get to that figure....


 No idea ,I had mine for 3 years ,few tyres ,fan belt , lock out kit and a decent service once a year ,car was fine ,but you need a good amount of money in yer back pocket if you own one thats for sure .


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

so am i right in thinking, excluding obvious costs such as servicing, fuel, tyres, wear and tear items, you'd be unlucky if you had to rebuild or replace anything else on an r34 with service history running near enough standard?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay_GTR said:


> 800 a month? how an earth did u get to that figure....


easily

buying bits


£400 straight off for fuel - maybe more depending on your right foot
insurance 
oil change (every other month)

there are lots of bits i buy for the car to improve it....

maybe i spend more than most

your insurance will be mental im sure,


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

£800 a month matt? you fill it up with gold,lol
it's not about earning a massive wage,it's about being sensible with your money,i don't earn "a lot",but i can easily maintain a GTR if i want to with my current salary


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> £800 a month matt? you fill it up with gold,lol
> it's not about earning a massive wage,it's about being sensible with your money,i don't earn "a lot",but i can easily maintain a GTR if i want to with my current salary


i do alot of driving :chuckle:

this weekend will be about £200 in fuel because im out and about alot

doing a GT-R wedding with 2 others from the forum 

just saying that if you buy a performance car dont expect it to run on £10 of fuel at the weekend.

alot of people do forget that these things do eat money


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If it's any help you can work out your fuel costs fairly easily. 5000/12 ~ 420 miles which is about two tanks.

Other costs if the car isn't highly tuned I'd expect to service the car one a year (5-6k miles).Tyres every 1-2 years, I'd look at about £500-550 for Falkens/Avons.

Age related items would be the costs to look out for i.e. cambelt. Probably best to find a car which has had this sort of work recently.

Of course once you start modding it or tracking it the costs will rise. Likewise if you're hard on cars you'll eat through tyres, fuel etc.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

glad your enjoying the car matt,love it when people use their car's and not just now and then

jay - atleast that gives you a rough estimate of costs,but with your mileage a year,and guess not much mods planned,it won't cost you that much a month


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

well my previous car (not in the same league i know) was a fairly highly tuned glanza so im used to heavy fuel costs (again not in the same league as a gtr) and regular servicing etc.

I'm not on a huge wage by any means (especially as i live in cornwall!) but i dont have any loans, credit cards, outgoings at all so im fairly sensible with my money.

I would just love to own my dream car for a couple years before the gf starts hassling me to buy a house!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Jay_GTR said:


> insurance isn't an issue.
> 
> What's the size of the fuel tank? or cost to fill up? but tbh petrol isn't a problem.


So if insurance isn't an issue...and petrol isn't a problem....what you waiting for!? Lol


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

yea for sure JapF - some good help there!

I wont be going crazy with it, i've learnt my lesson in tinkering too much under the bonnet with my glanza, it was off the road about 70% of the time!

@L14m0 - haha, its not an issue when im 25, ive done a quote and it came out as roughly £1,000 when im 25, so i've got another year to wait and gives me chance to save up, maybe the yen might sort itself out by then too!? wishful thinking?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Jay_GTR said:


> maybe the yen might sort itself out by then too!?


Praise the lord it does!!!!

BOB


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

As soon as I could afford my own place (mortgage bills etc) I wanted to leave home for good, rather then having to live with my parents, but I guess it comes down to personal preference and that meant delaying my skyline purchase. Why dont you look at a different model, how about a r34 gtt instead, lower initial outlay, lower running costs etc?


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

oh if the gf is involved, think about engagement (that she will hassle you about!), the ring!!!!, weddings, deposit for a house (if you are mortaging). Im not trying to scare you, I have a good job and good pay, from what you are telling us you might only scrape through owning your dream car, ultimately is it worth it? if you are only scraping through?

Another factor, do you have a experienced GTR garage you can take it to? If you dont, be prepared to spend lots more on services and other unforeseeable circumstances.

Graham


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

g-from-lancs said:


> Im not trying to scare you, I have a good job and good pay, from what you are telling us you might only scrape through owning your dream car, ultimately is it worth it? if you are only scraping through?


GOD YES!!

and it's BNR34 or nothing for me!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Jay_GTR said:


> GOD YES!!
> 
> and it's BNR34 or nothing for me!


Not saying anything........


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

I really hope you know what you are doing, don't want to see a GTR lover calling his own car a money pit, if you do buy 1, please respect it and do what you can to have a normal live without it controlling your life. Peace

Graham


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

matty32 said:


> its really not the type of car you want to be putting 20,000 miles a year on


ermmmm

why is it not a type of car you put 20,000 miles a year on? :nervous:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> where does it say he doesn't have the finance's to run/maintain it in his posts ??
> 
> the R34's got a much shorter gear "throw" into each gear from what i've heard,never drove one so can't say much,but do know a few R34's owner's who'd crunch when changing gear's at speed


pop past if you want a go mate! 



Anyway, 
i would say you need to earn 25k a year and have a sensible life style and live at home to own a 34 gtr on them wages. if you live on your own then deduct a morgage etc from your wages. 



Mines costs me about 600quid a month to play around with. Plus extras. All depends on weather your going to use the car tho. It will break! Same as every other car on the road! Mine has cost me 4k over the last month or so and ent left my drive! It will be doing big power soon tho. If kept standard they can be reliable.



Edit- bollox to it mate, if you can afford to buy one, well buy one. If you cant afford to keep then sell it.!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Jay GTR

I have done what you want to, saved (took me a while) and bought a 34GTR at 25.

Insurance will probably be around £1300, initial quotes change when you declare mods etc.

Fuel- mine costs £55-60 for a tank and on average lasts 200 miles. Less if i am out having fun (i have done a whole tank in one night over 100 miles).

Service costs depend on where you choose to take it. May be an idea to speak to prospective tuners on prices etc.

Parts aren't cheap for these cars, but you shouldn't be constantly replacing things.

As long as the cars not been abused and its looked after, a near standard car shouldn't cause you any problems other than the consumeables eg tyres, plugs, coil packs, brakes etc.

I did as much research as i could and think i did ok.

Hope this answers some of your questions. :wavey:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GTR Cook said:


> Jay GTR
> 
> I have done what you want to, saved (took me a while) and bought a 34GTR at 25.
> 
> ...


Whats your adverage cost a month mate?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Depends whats for sale in the forsale section on here!

bob


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> Whats your adverage cost a month mate?


Never really sat down to work it out to be honest.

I would guess i do about £200-300 on fuel.

Insurance is paid in one lump sum but say about £100 for that if i were to pay monthly, so say £400 in total.

Servicing is a one off expense when it requires it- not every month but i do bare it in mind and save a little so its not such a heavy hit. 

Mattysupra is that 600 include anything i have missed off?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

matt - i'm popping round soon 
in comparision,my GS300 is giving me approx 300 miles a tank,at £60,and i use to do nearly 1200 miles a month!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've had mine since January, a UK car with full service history and running stage 1 so fairly mild tune.

So far I've bought...
new wheels and tyres £2000 (tyres were around £800).
full service fluids/belts etc £800
New coilpacks £340
Front/side indicators £175

I've done 1000 miles so far, LOL. It's not a cheap car to run. Even a nice one, at 10 years old, will need money spending on it. I'm about to take it back to my service place to fit the coilpacks hopefully to cure a misfire...there are some cosmetic things I want to buy, but I estimate easily £5K by the end of the year in total on running it. Without fuel and insurance. Mine is a weekend car too.

OK some of the stuff I've got is cosmetic (wheels) but it's hard not to make it how you like it, that's the point after all.:smokin:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

mate friggin go for it ive got my total dream car right now im 26 got a mortgage and a demanding misses , i do however get by even tho she is over fueling because of the decat lol (which goes back on tonight  ) but i really dont care as the smiles and the adrenalin rushes out weigh anything else by miles , as for money paying for it i didnt pay no where near 24 let alone 20 lol well under that 
all i can say mate is you'll love it
good luck to you chap


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

agent-x said:


> ermmmm
> 
> why is it not a type of car you put 20,000 miles a year on? :nervous:


A few years back I was in this situation doing 30k odd a year. I bought and started running a GTIR (great little car). Fuel economy was only slightly better than the GTR but most parts were pretty cheap (being Sunny bits could be bought from dealers - if they weren't plums are many are - or pattern). Running costs for the car were high due to the fuel and servicing costs (six times in 30k miles with quality oil etc).

I ended up driving a modern turbo diesel. Fuel costs were less than half which made the biggest difference. But the main difference was in the GTIR every day I was sat in traffic jams or just heavy traffic and I didn't get the opportunity to use the car properly. Maybe it's a hang over from riding two strokes but I feel that a performance car should be able to clear its lungs (don't want it oiling up! :chuckle. It was a waste of the car and took away the special element of the car.

The character of a car does effect how you drive it. My Dad has a V8 SL. Great big wafty thing. Can show a turn of speed when it needs to but it's not what the car is about. He freely admits that it's not the same sort of car as the Lotuses (Lotii?) and Lancias of his younger days but finds them a bit sudden in his advancing years (bet he'd love me saying that!).

If you can drive a GTR/evo/whatever like it wants to be driven for the majority of 20k miles then fine but if I was mostly in traffic or on motorways then I might as well be in something fit for that job (say Masser Quattroporte ).

Enough waffle from me. Sorry. Back to topic.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

A standard R34???? 

There are better cars out there for a lot less.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

NISFAN said:


> A standard R34????
> 
> There are better cars out there for a lot less.


are there ?? if your heart is in a 34 why go for anything else, you know whats its like getting close to getting the car of your dreams


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's also not really the question is it? People want an R34 for what it is, not what you might get in the same price bracket.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i agree tonigmr2


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, especially gtr_cook and bigchris350!

i earn 22-23k a year and live with the parents so very cheap rent and i have no other outgoings at all!

to be honest, the fact that i could buy another car that maybe packs a similar punch to the gtr for less money doesnt bother me at all, the 34 is my dream car and to own such an iconic peice of japanese motor history would literally be a dream come true! (cheesy? lol)

Anyway, it's starting to sound like it could be affordable providing i can resist the temptation to modify it 'too much' 

12months of living on bread and water to go!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The only thing I would say is that realistically, I think it's daft to have a car worth on parity with what you earn. Personally I'd never have a car worth more than a half to two thirds of earnings. If you're intending to get a loan and pay for the upkeep, you will find it hard on your take home!


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

I can see where you're coming from mate but there would be no loans or borrowing involved.


----------



## RB GTR (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah good points Toni


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Jay_GTR said:


> yea for sure JapF - some good help there!
> 
> I wont be going crazy with it, i've learnt my lesson in tinkering too much under the bonnet with my glanza, it was off the road about 70% of the time!
> 
> @L14m0 - haha, its not an issue when im 25, ive done a quote and it came out as roughly £1,000 when im 25, so i've got another year to wait and gives me chance to save up, maybe the yen might sort itself out by then too!? wishful thinking?


£1000 at 25? Is this for a GTR? Must have been telling them some fibs!:chuckle:


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

nah just over 1k for a 99 gtr vspec import (normally the uk models are cheaper again?). No accidents, claims etc, where i live also has the best insurance grade thing in the country, garaged etc etc, no lies needed


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow who's that with it does seem rather cheap? Great though!

bob


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

can't remember off the top of my head but the two i usually try all my test quotes on are elephant and bell.


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Jay_GTR said:


> nah just over 1k for a 99 gtr vspec import (normally the uk models are cheaper again?). No accidents, claims etc, where i live also has the best insurance grade thing in the country, garaged etc etc, no lies needed



I've just bought an 34 in bayside thats an import and i'm 27, had a bad record a few years ago but clean now. I'd paid enough for that!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool, might be worth joining the GTROC as a member it might get you a discount with some companies too! All helps.

bob


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Jay_GTR said:


> I can see where you're coming from mate but there would be no loans or borrowing involved.


That's good...but I can still forsee you buying this car, feeling great for six months, get hit by the cost of running it, be unable to go on holiday, start to get fed up with that then selling it about 9 months into ownership because you 'want to live'.  Not taking the mick chap, just have seen it more than once!:chuckle: Good luck with it all.


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

your previous accidents and convictions are all held on a national database so previous history is always a factor plus the area you live in is the main one, not sure what blackpool is like, from an insurers p.o.v - but luckily cornwall is very very good!


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Cool, might be worth joining the GTROC as a member it might get you a discount with some companies too! All helps.
> 
> bob


I agree, need to do it!


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Jay_GTR said:


> your previous accidents and convictions are all held on a national database so previous history is always a factor plus the area you live in is the main one, not sure what blackpool is like, from an insurers p.o.v - but luckily cornwall is very very good!


After 5 years now, you don't have to declare anything. Even drink/driving etc!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I think if your planning on keeping it as you bought it ie not buying all those lovely and tempting after market parts then you should be ok. 

*BUT* as others have said new wheels, aero items, tuning parts add up to alot and its hard to resist. I have just done 3K on new wheels, without tyres!!!! :nervous:


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> That's good...but I can still forsee you buying this car, feeling great for six months, get hit by the cost of running it, be unable to go on holiday, start to get fed up with that then selling it about 9 months into ownership because you 'want to live'.  Not taking the mick chap, just have seen it more than once!:chuckle: Good luck with it all.


realistically i think i will only own the car for maybe 2-3years until my parents get sick of me and boot me out the house anyway lol, i would like to be able to keep it and get a house but that probably wont happen.

cars are my life though really, as sad as it sounds! i dont smoke or drink, i spend every free moment tinkering and every spare penny on them!


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

BaysideBaby said:


> After 5 years now, you don't have to declare anything. Even drink/driving etc!


its all still held on the database though, just because you dont have to declare it yourself on the quote after 5years etc, the insurance companies still have all the old information.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Jay_GTR said:


> its all still held on the database though, just because you dont have to declare it yourself on the quote after 5years etc, the insurance companies still have all the old information.


I don't think they're allowed to use it though. If you have previous convictions accidents etc the best way to check is to get 2 identical quotes but use a made up name and date of birth (same year of course though), they should be exactly the same


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmmm ok, that would be a good test though!


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

just my very humble opinion, but in your situation, I think a well-sorted r32 or 33 would be a lot more suitable for a weekend toy...

like any car, it's probably best to buy on condition, not age or mileage...

at the moment, a stock r34 would be at least double the price of a well-sorted 450-600hp r32 or r33

there's also no guarantee that a stock r34 would be more reliable than a well-tuned and cared-for r32/33


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

I was 23 when I bought my (dream car) UK 34 GTR, living at home, decent job, weekend use only etc. I'm now three years down the road of ownership so I feel you could identify with my experiences exactly regarding servicing, up-keep, fuel etc. Ask me anything?! 

I had the same philosophy as you to keep the car untill booted out, it was and still is the best thing I have done. Although you can get kicked in the goolies the odd time, my car has been very reliable and a pleasure to own. I'd say go for it, you seem a reasonably intelligent guy so as long as you are sensible and respect the car at all times you will be fine. 

Matt


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

it looks awesome mate! definetely filled me with confidence now i know it can be done!  might drop you a pm if thats ok?


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Jay_GTR said:


> it looks awesome mate! definetely filled me with confidence now i know it can be done!  might drop you a pm if thats ok?


Anytime


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

pm'd mate


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Jay_GTR said:


> pm'd mate


replied


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

hey guys, it's been a while....

Well very shortly after my last post we had the opportunity to get on the housing ladder so my 20k gtr fund disappeared extremely quickly, took around 4 years to build the new estate and we've now been in about 8 months.

Anyway, managed to save a reasonable amount in those 4 years and got myself a facelift S2000 in the mean time. Time has now come to get my r34 dream back on track.

I've been looking at prices for a LONG time (too long!) and it seems to have been only the last couple years where they've really started to come down, torque-gt has one in for 20k, cheapest i think i've ever seen.

Question is, is importing the most cost effective way of doing it, are the prices in japan falling inline with the UK?

Thanks all
J

PS; Are there any r34 gtr owners in the southwest? cornwall/devon?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

These cars are getting rarer mate, prices ain't going to fall any further.
I'd want a damn good look at anything under £25K tbh. These cars suffer a lot from rust for starters.


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea i guess they wont continue to deppreciate, there will be a bottom line at some point but with the new gtr being available for around 35k now thats going to have an ongoing impact on the r34.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Jay_GTR said:


> Yea i guess they wont continue to deppreciate, there will be a bottom line at some point but with the new gtr being available for around 35k now thats going to have an ongoing impact on the r34.


While the 35 prices drop, the r34 prices seem to be rising though 

The 33 prices seem to have levelled out. Ok ones from 7-8k, good ones 9 plus while the r32 is still slowly climbing


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> ...prices ain't going to fall any further.


It's exchange rate driven though. The same car I imported in 2003 would cost £10k more OTR in the UK now and that's without factoring in any local market fluctuations.

While the Yen is strong, we pay more.


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

But are the prices in japan coming down which offsets the higher Yen rate (to some extent) r34 prices must be coming down in japan as i'm seeing fresh imports for sale over here for low 20s now...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Jay_GTR said:


> But are the prices in japan coming down which offsets the higher Yen rate (to some extent) r34 prices must be coming down in japan as i'm seeing fresh imports for sale over here for low 20s now...


That's exchange rate driven again. For a period they were some below £20k. I'm sure I saw dealers with them for £18k odd which means that they bought them for less.

Of course do you want the cheapest R34 you can find..............


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

no of course not but i do have a budget and it's closer to 20k than 30k. If prices do continue to fall at a similar rate to the last couple years then i'll be in a good place in around 18 months.

I dont really have any idea what the going price is for an r34 in japan atm, anyone have access to the auction info? sold prices etc?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Jay_GTR said:


> no of course not but i do have a budget and it's closer to 20k than 30k. If prices do continue to fall at a similar rate to the last couple years then i'll be in a good place in around 18 months.
> 
> I dont really have any idea what the going price is for an r34 in japan atm, anyone have access to the auction info? sold prices etc?


You must know more than me because I'd have said that R34 prices have remained constant for the last few years and risen somewhat over the last 6 odd years.

What has happened over the last year or two is that the Yen rate has improved which is perhaps what you are seeing.

I wouldn't worry too much about R35 prices. They are not the same car or marketplace. In 10 years maybe the R35 prices will be relevant but even then it doesn't explain why an R33 is a touch cheaper than an R32. Once cars get older then the relative value has more to do with other factors.

Good exampe would be that you can pick up a water cooled 911 (996) for sub £10k without trying. An air-cooled car (993) would cost much more even though it's older.


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

ah ok, maybe thats what i've noticed over the last couple years, the Yen improving.... i mean the 20k r34 gtr from torque is a bit of a milestone, since i've been looking i cant ever remember one that cheap - i dont remember the days of 18k r34s, must have been 5/6+ years ago i guess?

Do you guys anticipate that the value of r34s will increase significantly once the yanks are able to bring them over? Appreciate thats still 10 years away, do you think the demand will be there from the US to push up prices in japan and therefore the UK too?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I honestly think R34 prices will rise from here - of course you will get cheap ones, but as said above do you want to buy the cheapest?

IIRC the £18k bracket one was a Cat D.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

I bought the pearl white r34 gtr from torque gt and she's great. Love it


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

GTR are not as bad as they make it. dont let them scare you off. 
I had my first r33GTR when I was 25 and I was using it as a daily and I would put 10k-12k on the clock a year on that car for 2 years with out any problem at all as long as you service it every 3000 miles and change the plugs every year.
I can tell you the insurance on the GTR back then it was cheaper than my Evo 6 and the servicing is way cheaper.
The only time the GTR gets expensive is when you break something or when you caught the tuning bug as those bills are mega and not for the faint hearted.
I have now had my R34GTR for 5 years now and it has it does less than 1000 miles a year. but even so I still service it once a year and at a realistic cost it will be around £500 max as you wont need to change your tyres every year, you wont need to change your disc and pads every year and you dont need to change your clutch every year.
The only thing you want to do is to make sure you find a good car and you will be happy. Fuel wise it really depends how much you drive it ad how heavy your right foot is.
One thing you do need to bear in mind is that if the clutch goes a r34GTR clutch is about 2x - 3x the price as a R33GTR clutch due to it being a pull clutch and not a push clutch.


----------

